# Trend T-4 Plunge Router



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

Peachtree Woodworking E-Direct Special


Anyone use this?

Better price than the Colt?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes,it's a great router  and that's a great price..bUT I will suggest you add MilesCraft base plate so you can use the PC type guides..I think I will get one more at that great price..

Milescraft 1201 Base Plate / Bushing Set for Routers - Amazon.com
==



Harrison67 said:


> Peachtree Woodworking E-Direct Special
> 
> 
> Anyone use this?
> ...


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

My T4 came with plate insert for the base that accepts PC bushings. I love my trend and is my most frequently used hand held. That Miles base though might allo me to use it with my PC door hinge template great tool


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Me too but with the milescraft in place it makes it easy to put the PC guides in place with the vac.pickup tube in place on the router base..plus they are always dead on center...

===



paduke said:


> My T4 came with plate insert for the base that accepts PC bushings. I love my trend and is my most frequently used hand held. That Miles base though might allo me to use it with my PC door hinge template great tool


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The Trend guide bushings offer the most selection with the T4. The only short coming I see with the T4 is it only plunges 1". I will post photos and a detailed review after the meeting Sunday(11/11/12) at the Michigan Woodworkers Guild. I will also be demonstrating some other new items from Trend and Bosch at the meeting.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

What is the depth of plunge on other makes? Dec issue of woodworkers journal reviewed Small routers and picked the new Makitabecause of the extra bases


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The DeWalt 611 plunges 1-3/4" and the Colt plunges 2".


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Mike said:


> The DeWalt 611 plunges 1-3/4" and the Colt plunges 2".


Hi Mike

Just a point. Trend's web site quotes 35mm or 1-3/8in depth of plunge for the T4. Is a 1inch plunge necessarily a game killer, though? After all all these routers ar low in power and were originally designed to do lightweight edge profiling/trim work where they won't be handling large cutters

Regards

Phil


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I just measured the depth of plunge of my Bosch POF52 that I bought in 1982 and it plunges exactly 2 3/16".


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

No Phil, since the T4 is designed for light duty work and is very easy to work with the plunge depth is not a problem. The additional items available from Trend like the metric guide bushings and US guide bushings in 14 sizes; the foot that attaches to the T4's base for stability while working with the VariJig and all it's accessories plus the sale price Harrison found make this little trim router hard to beat.


----------



## Ben I (May 21, 2010)

Phil P said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> Just a point. Trend's web site quotes 35mm or 1-3/8in depth of plunge for the T4. Is a 1inch plunge necessarily a game killer, though? After all all these routers ar low in power and were originally designed to do lightweight edge profiling/trim work where they won't be handling large cutters
> 
> ...


Phil

I am currently hogging out a solid box which requires a plunge depth of about 2". The T-4 may indeed be a good machine but the plunge depth should be a consideration.

I roughed out the box internal with speed bits followed be forester bits but the inside bottom and the corners still require router work. 

ben


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

The biggest issue I had with the plunge depth on the T-4 is the turret stop screws, the tallest one (for the shallowest cut) was so long as to interfere with almost all the cuts. I just removed that one. I have no idea why Trend thought they would need a stop that high. The router is relatively tall to begin with so unless you had a very long bit a stop up there would be of very little use, especially with an adjustable stop rod. 

Ben - for hollowing out a solid box, I don't think a trim router would be my weapon of choice. Although hogging most of it out with a forstner bit or other is the smart thing to do

Does anyone know the plunge travel on the Bosch colt base? I haven't got mine in yet.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

I did the same as you but I removed the turret from the base,(see it in the snapshot I posted) the rod is long so the turret is not needed plus it makes it easy to slip in the stock or the brass bars to set it up. 
I think the 1" plunge depth is just fine after all it's a trim router more or less not to sure why anyone would put in a longer cutting bit in this light duty router..

==



jschaben said:


> The biggest issue I had with the plunge depth on the T-4 is the turret stop screws, the tallest one (for the shallowest cut) was so long as to interfere with almost all the cuts. I just removed that one. I have no idea why Trend thought they would need a stop that high. The router is relatively tall to begin with so unless you had a very long bit a stop up there would be of very little use, especially with an adjustable stop rod.
> 
> Ben - for hollowing out a solid box, I don't think a trim router would be my weapon of choice. Although hogging most of it out with a forstner bit or other is the smart thing to do
> 
> Does anyone know the plunge travel on the Bosch colt base? I haven't got mine in yet.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

2" plunge depth John with 7 turret stops.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

jschaben said:


> The biggest issue I had with the plunge depth on the T-4 is the turret stop screws, the tallest one (for the shallowest cut) was so long as to interfere with almost all the cuts. I just removed that one. I have no idea why Trend thought they would need a stop that high.


Hi John

Trend aren't the only firm to do that, DW (and Elu before them) have done that with many of their routers for many a year. It is possibly less of a problem for us in that the screws and nuts used are all metric and are an over the counter purchase in the EU and places like Oz, so my MOF177e always has an odd selection of short machine screws, nuts and bits of threaded rod in the box.

Regards

Phil


----------



## Ben I (May 21, 2010)

jschaben said:


> The biggest issue I had with the plunge depth on the T-4 is the turret stop screws, the tallest one (for the shallowest cut) was so long as to interfere with almost all the cuts. I just removed that one. I have no idea why Trend thought they would need a stop that high. The router is relatively tall to begin with so unless you had a very long bit a stop up there would be of very little use, especially with an adjustable stop rod.
> 
> Ben - for hollowing out a solid box, I don't think a trim router would be my weapon of choice. Although hogging most of it out with a forstner bit or other is the smart thing to do
> 
> Does anyone know the plunge travel on the Bosch colt base? I haven't got mine in yet.


 John 

I agree with you concerning the weapon of choice. But we go with the tools available. In my case I started with Irwin speed bits. they did fine but the center starting cutter is significantly deeper that the outer cutting blades. My second stop was with Forester bits which still leave a center point impression on the bottom of the cut.

I am currently building a router ski as illustrated in the video provided by Harry Sims. Until that is completed I am using my fixed base colt to remove addition waste on the sides until my ski is available. 

The point that I so badly tried to make is that a T-4 or other trim router has enough power to clean up a cavity created be other means. I think that plunge depth is more of a consideration when working deeply than the power of the router.

regards
ben


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks Mike - I have to go back to Wichita Thursday. Gonna give the outfit a call and see if they have 'em. Maybe I can pick it up, I hope anyway.

Bj - Good idea, I just hadn't thought about pulling the whole turret off. I'll likely do that next time I get the thing out.

Hi Phil - Not really an issue, more of a  US has been semi/quasi/faux metric long enough now I think most have a fair complement of both flavors of tools.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Ben - You're right of course. Either the Colt or the T-4 will have plenty of power to clean up the rough out. The thing with skiis, I'm sure you're aware of, is that they will tend to aggrevate an issue with cutter depth capacity. That is an issue that is easily solved if approached during the design stage. Just make sure your skiis have plenty of adjustment latitude in both the up and down positions.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I use the T4 on the ski jig and it works great..

Trend Pivot Frame Jig - YouTube
.....


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

In Australia, Ozito sells an identical router for 1/3 the price of Trend T4. Both Made in China.
Only AUD$59 with 3 years (36 months) Warantee. 
Plunge Router 850W PRR-850 | Power Tools | Ozito Australia New Zealand


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

reuelt said:


> Ozito is a Robert Bosch subsidiary.


Odd that they don't mention it on their web site, then. But maybe not so odd when you realise that they don't know which way a router is handled.......





























Spotted the errors? :sarcastic:

Regards

Phil


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

"Odd that they don't mention it on their web site"



Phil, I have edited Robert Bosch out. (I read somewhere "Bosch bought Ozito" as they did many other small companies here - I'll try to look for the proof") 
Ozito need none of Bosch's reputation to sell. They just sell by low price.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

where ??? I don't see the errors

===


Phil P said:


> Odd that they don't mention it on their web site, then. But maybe not so odd when you realise that they don't know which way a router is handled.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

He should be facing the switch.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Harrison67 said:


> He should be facing the switch.


Yay! We have a winner! :agree: Yes, that's right, the direction of work is all wrong. He should be pushing the router away from himself with the switch where he can actually get at it. The only safe direction to rioute the way it is shown would be to pull the router towards the body which isn't as stable or as easy to control as doing it properly

Regards

Phil


----------



## JanP (Nov 1, 2012)

As, (I am reliably informed), the Chinese who make these tools, read from right to left, perhaps the instruction manual read, "...push don't pull..."

Is it actually called an, 'Otizo'?:sarcastic:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Some like to push it some like to pull it , I like to pull it to me most of the time, the switch is fine you can put your finger around the motor and just switch it off or on..

===


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> I like to pull it to me most of the time


Sorry, Bob, but pulling or walking backwards whilst handing a spinning router is hazardous. Trip over something on the floor behind you (which you haven't seen) or lose your balance (and fall backwards) and injury might well result. Not just my opinion, either

Regards

Phil


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I always keep the floor clean in front or behind me,I can walk backwards just as well as frontwards ......the router is only on when it's on the wood and I do use a dead man switch most of the time with hand routers...

===



Phil P said:


> Sorry, Bob, but pulling or walking backwards whilst handing a spinning router is hazardous. Trip over something on the floor behind you (which you haven't seen) or lose your balance 9and fall backwards) and injury might well result. Not just my opinion, either
> 
> Regards
> 
> Phil


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> I always keep the floor clean in front or behind me,I can walk backwards just as well as frontwards ......the router is only on when it's on the wood and I do use a dead man switch most of the time with hand routers...


Hi Bob

Not just my opinion, either, I've seen it happen:-

A year or two back I was on a job where we had one particularly cock-sure young trim carpenter who knew it all (as we all did at that age). He could always do things faster that the old boys, generally by cutting corners and skimping on safety. He "borrowed" a router from a colleague to put a chamfer edge of some timbers (wrong on delivery, but needed to go in urgently) and proceeded to walk backwards dragging the router behind him. He was actually climb milling and several of us told him about that, and why it wasn't safe. He then continued with the router going in the right direction relative to the timber, but still drawing the router backwards. Again several of the old hands (me included) told him he was doing it wrong, and how to do it safely. We were told in no uncertain way that we were a bunch of old women, etc, etc. That afternoon he was doing it again when he tripped over backwards (we think over the router power cord), dropping the still spinning router and cracked his head on the floor. Good job he had a hard hat on his head! Pity he didn't couldn't have had something similar for his fingers. When he overbalanced he inadvertently stuck his left hand into the bottom of the router and touched the still spinning cutter (he'd taped the switch in the on position). I took him to A&E (ER) because he was bleeding profusely from two fingers, even with a tourniquet in place. They gave him 3 stitches in one finger, two in another, but worse for him when I brought him back on site he was fired for dangerous behaviour. The guy with the router needed a new base casting, too - £70 ($110)

Regards

Phil


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

I think the guy was probably listening to the photographer. Wanted to make sure the name wasn't hidden. 
Actually, more than likely the cut was already done and the photo staged. Be kinda tough to photoshop all the dust out if the router had been turned on.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just can't win with you I'm not a cock-sure young trim carpenter I have use the router for ,many,many years,and use the climb cut all the time.

====



Phil P said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> Not just my opinion, either, I've seen it happen:-
> 
> ...


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Just can't win with you I'm not a cock-sure young trim carpenter


I didn't say you were, Bob, but accidents can and do happen. I was taught that just because I haven't already had the accident I shouldn't necessarily _assume_ that I'm doing it right. I've had enough minor injuries (cuts, nicks, abrasions) over the years, together with a few bigger ones (13 stitches in one thumb, reconstructive surgery on the other), to make me realise that. To date I've always been an onlooker when serious accidents happen. I intend to keep it that way

Stay safe

Regards

Phil


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Phil

Stay safe ,,,you too.I have VERY old wood working friend that as only two fingers on one hand and only 4 on the other one and when he said do it this way I always say,,,, RIGHT..... I have NOT had a accident with the router or any wood working tool in 50 years plus..and I intend to keep it that way 

Stay safe
===




Phil P said:


> I didn't say you were, Bob, but accidents can and do happen. I was taught that just because I haven't already had the accident I shouldn't necessarily _assume_ that I'm doing it right. I've had enough minor injuries (cuts, nicks, abrasions) over the years, together with a few bigger ones (13 stitches in one thumb, reconstructive surgery on the other), to make me realise that. To date I've always been an onlooker when serious accidents happen. I intend to keep it that way
> 
> Stay safe
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben I (May 21, 2010)

Yet another safety war story concerning spinning blades and safety:

I had a young carpenter trainee on one of my construction sites. A nice kid and the son of another construction superintendent.

The tool in point was an electric plane. My trainee had been using the plane while standing on a step ladder (mistake #1). After completing his cut he stepped down from the ladder with plane in hand. He then proceeded to place the plane side down on a step of the ladder (mistake #2) and then reached into his pocket for a cigarette. The plane was winding down in speed. 

The plane walked off the step ladder and began to fall. Our young friend saw the plane start to fall out of the corner of his eye. Instinctively he grabbed for the plane.

*The plane bit him early and often*. He collected 154 cuts. The moral of this story is that power tools with sharp bits are to be handled with great caution.

If you get careless you might get away with nine times out of ten. But sooner or later [probably sooner] you will pay the price.:nono:

Ben


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

The trouble is with common sense, is that it is not all that common.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

jw2170 said:


> The trouble is with common sense, is that it is not all that common.


BTW , my first router, which I still have, was an Ozito 1 1/4?hp with 1/4" and 8mm collets. Still use it occasionally for small jobs. 

I feel that Ozito may be a house brand for Bunnings, as I have not seen them anywhere else.



> Ozito Industries was established in Australia in 1993, and is committed to delivering value for money power tools and power garden products. Ozito is sold throughout Australia and New Zealand exclusively through Bunnings Warehouse. We constantly research the needs of the market in terms of features and price.We also designed our packaging with the objective being to provide maximum impact at point of sale.



PS' I did also notice the two "errors" but realized they were staged that way by the photographers to keep the brand name in front.......


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

" I did also notice the two "errors" but realized they were staged that way by the photographers to keep the brand name in front.."

Me Too,, but I knew I could get Phil going if I pushed the right buttons..  hehehehehe hahahahaha

===


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

*The Photos were staged - router switch is OFF*

The Photos were staged just for photographing - router switch is in the OFF
position.

Ozito was formed by ex-Assistant Sales manager (industrial) of Robert Bosch Australia.
GMC Holdings (now GlobalPowerBrands) with brands like Triton, idrill, 909, GMC was formed by ex-National Sales Manager of B&D/Dewalt Australia.

These people have not enough cash so must depend on Bunnings & Masters Home Improvements.

GMC & Triton went bankrupt when Bunnings canceled contract with GMC and signed exclusive rights with with Ryobi and Ozito.

Ozito is much cheaper than Trent T4 - that is the message.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> I always keep the floor clean in front or behind me,I can walk backwards just as well as frontwards ......the router is only on when it's on the wood and I do use a dead man switch most of the time with hand routers...
> 
> ===


Bob after using routers for a little over 25 years I took lessons and the first thing that I was taught was to PUSH the router, it's safer and easier as explained by Phil. As you get older my friend it starts to become more importent!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> " I did also notice the two "errors" but realized they were staged that way by the photographers to keep the brand name in front.."
> 
> Me Too,, but I knew I could get Phil going if I pushed the right buttons..  hehehehehe hahahahaha
> 
> ===


Hey Bob, you've now got TWO of us to "play" with!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

hahahahahahaha hehehehehehe

Got you hahahahahaha..but your buttons are to push the norm....... 

===



harrysin said:


> Hey Bob, you've now got TWO of us to "play" with!


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Ben in Cypress Texas said:


> The plane walked off the step ladder and began to fall. Our young friend saw the plane start to fall out of the corner of his eye. Instinctively he grabbed for the plane.
> 
> *The plane bit him early and often*. He collected 154 cuts.


Hi Ben

I suppose that's why manufacturers all put a sprung flip-up rest at the rear of power planer bases these days. A quck calculation tells me that his contact would possibly have been 1/2 to 1 second..... (based on 12,000 rpm speed, 2 knives)

All goes to show that some intelligence is required. Making stupid and irresponsible comments which someone far less experienced may actually act upon is also not that clever IMHO

Regards

Phil


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ok kids now lets steer this thread back towards the T4.


----------

